# Help on loach species to get



## xooxxosaraoxxoox (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello, I have a 75 gallon aquarium with 2 bristlenose plecos, some danions, and a blue gourami. I did house corydoras in the aquarium but the blue gourami attacks them, so i can no longer house corydoras. Is there a loach species that I could try that would do ok in this aquarium and fend off the gourami if it tried to attack it?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont know , do you like the eel looking loaches loke kilo and dojo loaches or are you more fan of a fish like type like clown loach , or like a hill streal loach , the hill stream and butterfly hillstream are very plat fish like some pleco but even flatter , they look that way for river rapid hydrodynamics , so needless to say they prefer current but if its aquarium bred i think they are hapy in minimul current they are fast but only get to like 4 -5 " so the gouramyi could hert them , the eel like ones are fast in burst but very doscile and iv got a dojo albino that is almost 4 1/2 " and bigger around than my little finger maybe close to my ring finger (im a 28 male 6'1" ) SO I GOT KINDA BIG HANDS LOL BUT HE IS A BIG SOFTY , HE WILL SWIM UP IN MY HAND WILE IM CLEANING MY TANK AND ATTEMPT TO NAP ON ME , I THINK THAT BECAUSE OF HIS SIZE AND THERE MINIMUL FIN SIZE MAKES HIM LESS OF A TARGET BEING BIG BUT LIKE MY LITTLE RED KOLI WOULD GET SWALLOWED UP LIKE SPAGHETTI. sorry for caps i think the fish looking loaches loke clown loach are heavier scaled and small fined also faster so if i attempted any probably one of them in my opinion but i dont think i would put any of them with gouramis , they are just a bit to nippy for my fish motel.


----------



## Fishy Bob (Oct 22, 2012)

kinds of loaches. The Kuhli Loach and YoYo Botia Loach. Them are the only two i know about and out of them two i would say the Yoyo loach would be the best. My Kuhli loachs all hide for the most part, them come out and do their thing from time to time, but all in all they stay under my driftwood. My Yoyo's on the others hand are very active and WILL defend themselves but have yet to see them do anything aggressive. I have a 26 gallon with 2 albino longfin bushy nose plecos, a small normal pleco (just for now), 5 panda corys, 2 skunk corys, 1 male betta and 3 yoyo loaches. The ONLY incident ive seen, is when my betta became snippy one day and decided to nip at a loach and the loached chased him around the tank for about 5 minutes, nipping back at him. Since then they have never fought with each other or any other fish. Ive seen the betta have his stare down with the other fish but he wont attack them. 

So i would say the YoYo loach because of personality, non aggressive type but will protect themselves. Just try to buy 3 as they do like the company of others like them. I bought one my first time buying them and i would see it swim with my pleco and corys trying to be friends with them. As soon as i bought others for it, they all became much more fun to watch and have very ODD personalities. They will lay on their sides and "play dead" is what i call it, then just spring to life and swim all over, lol. They wedge themselves into everything as they are serious eaters and they all seem to enjoy sleeping, crushed between objects..... If interested i could take pics and show you


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

yes i didnt even think yoyo loach's but they are good , i agree with you , my koli amd my little black dojo are about the same size and go every where together , and yes if you do not have a tone of hiding holes for them to hide in they will lie down on each other or solo like ther dead ( they think they cant be seen and they are hiding lol) but my big albino dojo ( hes 4 1/2 in and as big around as my ring finger so size 7.5 ring i guess he never hides. infact unlike most of his kind he stays on the surface with my schooling fish and snags occasional fish flakes. he flotes about in the current dead still at funny angles with head up or down some times and sometimes curved like a bananna but hes healthe i swear everyone says , whats wrong with that thing . LOL but they really do have cool personalitys. good luck with it.


----------



## Tropical Tina (Mar 13, 2011)

I am a huge fan of the horse-faced loach. I had two in one of my tanks for a few years. Unfortunately lost them due to camallanus worms. However they were some of my favorite fish I've owned! They burrow into the substrate so need sand or smooth, not pointed, gravel. Mine would come out at feeding times and stay up for hours at a time. Plus if the gourami bothered them, they could hide. They get fairly large, up to 8 inches ( though mine were more like 6) so your tank size is the minimum I would put them in!


----------



## gamelovers11223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Beware of Clown Loach's ability to produce toxic slime when stressed. It will kill all fish in the tank except clown loach itself.


----------

